# stradic 1000 c14



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got a 1000FI stradic which is very well made and performs faultlessly..

got sucked in and got a 7 foot 1-3 kilo lox rod...

getting hopefully some gift vouchers in 1-2 months...

saw the latest stradic in brochures,light weight carbon fibre reinforced..looks flash..r.r.p.$299..saw it online for $227..does anyone have any reports on these reels or similar..price?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Patwah has one.

They are smooth and light. Probably the best domestic reel in that price range.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Can't answer your question johnny, but maybe you can answer one for me - where did you see the Ci4 for $227?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

some price comparo thing called ocean?fishing aust..just google shimano stradic c14..then it comes up.........cabelas has them for 199 us less $20 but you gotta pay freight..

thanks for the thumbs up koich


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

I think you'll find the $227 is for the older Stradic model not the Ci4.


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

i want one of these reels so bad 
i love my 1000fi abd would love to replace it with a ci4 but i think i will just get a 2500ci4 and keep my 1000

hope to here a report on these reels soon.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got the 2500 Ci4, and it really is a lovely reel. I was initially going to get the 1000, but the 2500 is a much more versatile reel (7kg of drag versus 3 kg for the 1000 Ci4), and since the reel is so light my new 7ft 1-3 kg LOX rod balances much better with the 2500 Ci4 (198gm) than the 1000 Ci4 (176 gm). At 198 gm it's still considerably lighter than the standard Stradic FI 1000 (210 gm).

I looked at the overseas prices on the Ci4s, but the delivery cost from Cabelas was over $50 (seems excessive to me), so I ended up getting it from Tackleworld for $309 (after a bit of sweet talking and getting them to match the best local internet price I could find - Raayanne's had it for $299 plus $10 delivery http://www.rayannes.com.au/products/rod ... nly-299ea/ and they've got the Ci4 1000 for the same price plus a rather nifty special on Fireblood rods at $299 down from $455). I always prefer to buy local if I can.

Cheers,


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks mustrumr for the perspective as the c14 2500 is more versatile than the c14 1000 ...Mo tackle has them for $289 plus delivery ....,,not many discounts on a classy product


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

7kg of drag from a 2500 size reel? I am sure thats a misprint or else they are small japanese kilograms. Maybe that's with the drag tightened down with pliers?


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

oops


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

all i hear is blah blah blah you hate shimmano


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

kraley said:


> yakincod said:
> 
> 
> > why the f#ck is everyone so anti shimano around here shimanno stella 20kg of drag and it shits all over daiwa
> ...


not in caps


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

cheers,

i might change my name to [mod edit] because people think i type in caps and like shimano
i dont want to fight or argue its frustrating when people put there blinkers on and dont even want to listen about what other people have to say.

thats all


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Does the 2500 Ci4 really have 7kg of drag? I don't know, it's just their specs I was quoting (identical to the drag specs for the standard 2500 Stradic, BTW). I distrust the specifications quoted by all tackle manufacturers, period. And since none of the fishing mags actually do real tests of gear it's impossible to know. I know I can lock the drag down hard enough with my fingers that I can't pull line off without cutting myself on the braid. Is that 7kg? God knows! And I never fish with the drag set that tight anyway.

But there's no doubt that the 2500 Stradic drag is very powerful and impressively smooth - I've caught salmon to four kilos on my standard Stradic, and I doubt you could do the same safely on the 1000. It's that sort of performance that made me say the 2500 was more versatile than the 1000, along with its greater line capacity, and larger diameter spool which gives better casting performance than a 1000. Is a Daiwa better? I honestly don't know - and their product line-up is so big and confusing that I probably never will :lol: .

This whole Daiwa vs Shimano thing is like Ford vs Holden - you can't argue with a true believer. I buy Shimano because i know their range, I understand their product line, and I'm happy with how they perform at their price points. If anyone prefers to buy Daiwa (or any other manufacturer)- no probs. No need to get nasty about it - it's just a fishing reel.

Cheers,


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Tackletour only tested the drag to 16lb dry, which is still more than the 15lb shimano claim it had.

But 7kg??

4.5kg is a bit closer to the mark.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

eric said:


> _[mod annotation: This post references a couple of deleted ones, so parts may not make sense to those new to the thread]_
> 
> Come on n00b, one of the better things about this site is that most members share a view on writing a straight forward plain English post most of the time. You yourself usually seem to enjoy the pleasures of quality sentence structure.
> 
> ...


Seeing as my post was deleted due to offending some of the Luminati I will repost it.

I prefer Shimano stuff I have one Diawa reel which with 10 bearings is ultra smooth but the drag was terrible out of the box despite having teflon coated drag washers. After applying some decent reel gerease it is better but still not as good as my cheaper Shimano reels


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

> Seeing as my post was deleted due to offending some of the Luminati I will repost it.


And I didn't even know we were Bavarian.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

.....now back to the shimano c14 which seems to be a very good reel.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

another worthy contender in the concept of light and grunty to balance the lox rod--Didn't see any waterproof drag/body which seems to be an area both pertinent to kayakers and a trend in reel production-what price here?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

and what weight in grams to compare with 2500 c14..


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah,but it's an Okuma.

Built to rust.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

koich said:


> Yeah,but it's an Okuma.
> 
> Built to rust.


Yep, thats been my experience with them. Pity they couldnt up the price a bit and put in decent bearings, did a better job of sealing the body and made them lighter......I guess thats why you pay the big bucks for. The oil washers are very smooth though.

c14 looks a good reel, but my little 1000f1 will do me.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

koich said:


> Tackletour only tested the drag to 16lb dry, which is still more than the 15lb shimano claim it had.
> 
> But 7kg??
> 
> 4.5kg is a bit closer to the mark.


i'm not real bright but is'nt 16lb =7.2kg and4.5kg= 9.9lb
Clarkey


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock:

woah.

how did i manage that?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i have the 7' nitro which is pretty much exactly the same as the lox. to be honest i recon the 1000 ci4 and the LOX will ballance up shithouse because those rods are pretty tip heavy. even with my 1500 tierra it doesn't ballance up all that well. suring the quiet times at work i play with all the reels (as you do) and the 1000 ci4 is bloody light, also feels like an exceptionally good reel. the 2500 ci4 might be the better choice..


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the LOX rod and agree with most that it is fairly tip heavy and consequently requires a bit heavier reel to balance it out. I tried my Luvias 2000 on it for a couple of sessions and it never felt quite right. Today I put an Advantage 2000 on it and it was much better. I also wanted to look at the Ci4's but couldn't find a tackle shop with them in stock here (I also have a finesse drag adaptor and shallow spools that will fit the daiwa). Having said that, I find the 2500 size reels on UL rods a bit awkward, and definately prefer a smaller reel.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Hmm, how finnicky exactly do you wanna get?

I also have the LOX 7', and the Ci4 1000F, and it balances perfectly. I mean theres 20gm difference between the two reels?! I'd like to see you pull 3kg of drag through a Lox, considering they are 1-3kg rods to start with, and most people will fish light braid on them. Not to mention they are delicate as hell anyways. I'd like to see you lift a 3kg weight on one, at least you'd get to test the warranty...

Balance is far from "shithouse", with the COG right on the front of the front grip.

Doesn't get much better than that.

They are both great reels, why you'd want to catch bream, on such a light weight rod on a 2500 size reel has me scratching my head... I mean, look at the rod, it is designed for a tiny lightweight reel!!


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

DaftWullie said:


> Oooh fundamentalist, like your style


It's all about the composite spool since my Bakelite hand-lines died........


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

For me the stradic's have been an awsome little reel. I got a snapper on one yesterday and the drag was beautiful. I have been wanting to get a ci4 but the minister of war an finance has decreeded of better ways to use or money for the minute. I ask you whats more important a wedding or a new carbon body reel :twisted: ;-) :lol:

I have been looking at the diawa's but the stradic's keep on performing after being treated quite badly, so until they give me reason to stradic's for me.

Cheers Dave


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

my stradic 1000 gets bream to kings in the same session...sandy grounds for kings so i play them out..faultless reel...that is why i like the c14 idea...the lox will be a breaming set up only..unless i get ambitious............


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

johnny said:


> got a 1000FI stradic which is very well made and performs faultlessly..
> 
> got sucked in and got a 7 foot 1-3 kilo lox rod...
> 
> ...


I found this site http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/catpage-RLSSHIMANO.html while browsing. Seems to have some good deals even factoring in the base $37 shipping. With the exchange rate at 93+ cents it's worth looking oversea for products.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

There is currently a good write-up on the C14's on the Cabelas web site.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

C14 is kinda a graphite material right?.well if under pressure say about 5kg of drags,wont the reel flex even a bit?.what about if the drag is fully locked under certain circumstances.........testing............would the material stand up to the task?.i have use a few good graphite reel and under heavy pressure such as fighting a 4kg snap........most do flex on the reel seat where you hold them.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

5Kg of drag being used on a 1000-2500 size reel?


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

sitonit said:


> 5Kg of drag being used on a 1000-2500 size reel?


I don't think so actually I'd like to see it


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got a mobile phone as a present,not the tackle shop coupons-because you don't have a mobile even though we were thinking of the vouchers....my heart sank...i still leave that useless little bit of tin in its cardboard box...

so yesterday i tried for a deal...cost price $220..deals on net from oz $299[2500...........$289= 1000]..shops up to $349..supply thin..demand high..discounts few..too techno illiterate,security gutless to use card for american purchase.."I am the hunter,have nose will hunt"---still hunting


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got it..2500..Freddy's Broadmeadow in Newcastle-ask for Geoff-the fella is a fishing gear officianado -few know more on gear minutae--- put $70 sunline braid? on it for greater casts...love it..thanks fellas


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

and the damage johnny?


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Johnny

I've got two of the c14 stradics ( tackle store vouchers, I was very explicit that I didn't need another item of clothing).

Slightly different line classes on them. Use them for sp snapper fishing. I love them. They've hauled in some good fish, and no sticky spots in the fight.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

yep,cast well..very smooth..lite n easy after a hard day's casting


----------

